# PT99 rear sight problem



## three50seven (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, Obviously I'm new here...I just bought a used Taurus PT99 and it is missing the rear sight blade. It seems to be a common issue, judging from everything I can find online about it. Another common problem seems to be the lack of a source for said sight blades  I just got off the phone with Taurus customer service after 42 minutes....forty minutes of waiting and 2 minutes of being told they don't have what I need. I'm not trying to bash Taurus, I absolutely love this gun, I just want to be able to shoot it!

So my question is, does anyone here have a source for these? Or does anyone make replacements or have plans on how to make replacements? I'm not afraid to do it myself, I just don't have anything to go on. Also, would a fixed sight from a Taurus or Beretta 92 fit? I kinda doubt it, but you never know. Thank you!


----------

